

A platform connecting activists, NGOs, entrepreneurs and Sporters - lakoob
http://lakoob.com/

======
lakoob
We are giving away fantastic discounts and gifts before we launch our landing
page in October.

We invite you to join the Lakoob movement.

At Lakoob our mission is to connect non-profit organizations with people and
companies and provide them with the necessary means to make a better world
together. Sports is at the center of our universe.

